# gnuplot



## riri73 (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé gnuplot sous mac os x via fink. Marche bien, sauf que la représentation graphique se fait dans une fenêtre aquaterm et là, impossible d'utiliser la souris pour tourner ou se déplacer. Il me semble avoir vu quelque part qu'une fenêtre X11 pouvait se lancer à la place d'une aquaterm. Quelqu'un sait comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## riri73 (10 Mars 2008)

trouvé : s'il n'existe pas, créer sur le HOME un fichier .gnuplot, dans lequel on peut spécifier le terminal que l'on veut : set terminal x11 par exemple. 
Bizarrement, un des mes collègues (même version de gnuplot) n'a pas de .gnuplot et pourtant le terminal utilisé est x11 et non aqua. Il y a donc un endroit au dessus où le terminal par défaut est défini.


----------



## FataMorgana (10 Mars 2008)

riri73 a dit:


> trouvé : s'il n'existe pas, créer sur le HOME un fichier .gnuplot, dans lequel on peut spécifier le terminal que l'on veut : set terminal x11 par exemple.
> Bizarrement, un des mes collègues (même version de gnuplot) n'a pas de .gnuplot et pourtant le terminal utilisé est x11 et non aqua. Il y a donc un endroit au dessus où le terminal par défaut est défini.



Tu as fait l'install par fink??? 
Sinon peut-être tout simplement ça... 
A+


----------



## riri73 (12 Mars 2008)

oui, par fink tout simplement.


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mars 2008)

riri73 a dit:


> oui, par fink tout simplement.



Si ton collègue n'est pas passé par Fink et a tenté une installe par compilation ça peut expliqué la différence de vos deux configurations.. 
A+


----------



## riri73 (14 Mars 2008)

ben non justement, il a fait comme moi. Mais comme il l'a fait plus récemment que moi, je me suis dis que c'était peut-être une nouvelle version. J'ai donc, par fink, désinstallé gnuplot, actualisé la base de données (selupdate) et réinstallé gnuplot. Ca n'a eu aucun effet. On a vérifié les versions des deux gnuplot, c'est les mêmes. 
Ce n'est pas très important (la solution avec le .gnuplot est suffisante) mais c'est quand même un peu énervant de ne pas comprendre.


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Mars 2008)

riri73 a dit:


> ben non justement, il a fait comme moi. Mais comme il l'a fait plus récemment que moi, je me suis dis que c'était peut-être une nouvelle version. J'ai donc, par fink, désinstallé gnuplot, actualisé la base de données (selupdate) et réinstallé gnuplot. Ca n'a eu aucun effet. On a vérifié les versions des deux gnuplot, c'est les mêmes.
> Ce n'est pas très important (la solution avec le .gnuplot est suffisante) mais c'est quand même un peu énervant de ne pas comprendre.



Et dans vos .bashrc ou .bah_profile pas de différence notable niveau X11? 
A+


----------



## riri73 (3 Avril 2008)

euh ben non, son .bashrc est une copie du mien.


----------

